# Brinkmann Smoker Mods...



## brekar (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, after reading a bit on here I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured this was the best spot.

I recently acquired a charcoal Brinkmann Smoke N' Grill from a garage sale for $2 that that has virtually no use on it. Since I already have an old smoker I decided to have some fun with it and mod it as soon as I am done moving and fixing my Durango.

In no particular order:

1). Longer Legs.

2). More Airflow/Better Vents.

3). Modifying the Charcoal pan with a raised grate,

4). Several better thermostats.

5). Seal Lid better (Possibly with fiberglass rope).

Now since I got this for essentially free I would also really like to change its color. I was thinking about Chevy Orange (but idea's are always acceptable so feel free to give some idea's).

However my basic question(s) is this:

1). What tools/equipment would be best used to strip the body of paint without screwing up it's ability to be used as a smoker???

2). Once painted should I run a couple of hot fires through it before cooking on it again??

Any idea's would be appreciated...

Thanks,

Brekar...


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd be careful with #2, modifying the airflow with better vents. These things (my older model anyway) are actually pretty well engineered to maintain a specific temp range as they are. The gaps are well designed to let in just enough air to maintain combustion without letting it run away with itself. The gap in the lid lets the smoke escape after swirling through the dome. If you seal it, where's it going to go?

Good luck and have fun with it! Make sure to post pics of the completed paint job.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 17, 2011)

I am also interested in finding out about painting prep work.

So far, I have only just today did one modification.  That would be installing a replacement grill thermometer.  I haven't used it yet.  As I just put it in today and won't be smoking until later this week.

I thought it might be a fun winter project to paint my ECB after completing any/all mods to look like R2D2.

Apparently(shocking, I know), I wasn't the first one to get this idea:








Though, this guy did his from scratch with a 55 gallon drum...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Exactly. Making avent in the top is frivolous because the smoke already escapes. Its a lazy and cheap design but effective none the less. I second the welcome!

 


Mdboatbum said:


> I'd be careful with #2, modifying the airflow with better vents. These things (my older model anyway) are actually pretty well engineered to maintain a specific temp range as they are. The gaps are well designed to let in just enough air to maintain combustion without letting it run away with itself. The gap in the lid lets the smoke escape after swirling through the dome. If you seal it, where's it going to go?
> 
> Good luck and have fun with it! Make sure to post pics of the completed paint job.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------

